# Help! Directions: Tsawwassen to Hornby, Vancouver



## Cathyb (Jul 26, 2009)

Tuggers I need your help!   I have not been successful using Mapquest to get driving directions from getting off the auto ferry at Tsawwassen (coming from Victoria) and going to Vancouver to Worldmark timeshare at 1080 Hornby Street (V6Z2Y7).  

We start our trip in two days driving from San Diego so I need the info pretty quick!  Can you help me?


----------



## eal (Jul 26, 2009)

Go to google maps, 

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

click on get directions, then type in Tsawwassen Ferry terminal.  Then type in your destination as 1080 Hornby Street.

You will get a map plus written directions


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 26, 2009)

I lived in Vancouver for most of my life.  Getting to downtown from the ferry terminal is easy, since it is well signed, and lots of other tourists are also driving downtown.

You follow the signs to Highway 99 north.  After you cross the Oak Street bridge, you're still on Highway 99 but now its called Granville Street and takes you through a residential/shopping area until downtown.  

Another bridge (the Granville Street bridge) and you're downtown.  Here's where you will especially need a map as there are many one way streets and I can't remember which ones go where.

The entire trip will take about 45 minutes in no traffic and much, much longer in traffic.

If you're staying downtown, my advice is to park your car and walk.  The city has a terrific public transit system.  Parking is a nightmare.  From where you're staying, walk south towards the Granville street go under the bridge to the seawall and there are these wonderful little ferries that will shuttle you across False Creek to Granville Island.  Buy a coffee or breakfast at the Granville Island market and bask in the glorious views.  

Enjoy your trip!  Janice


----------



## BevL (Jul 26, 2009)

It might be helpful to know that Hornby Street is a one-way street that runs one way north (towards the mountain).

Howe Street, which is one block west, is one way and runs south.

I don't believe you can drive up Granville Street very far as it will turn into a pedestrian mall/busses only.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 26, 2009)

It worked  !!! Thank you so much for your guidance!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you -- I have copied and put it in my file.  Tuggers are so generous with their knowledge!


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 26, 2009)

Yipes, that is valuable info -- what can I say but thank all of you.  I am a Type A wife and my poor husband has to put up with my nerves.


----------



## BevL (Jul 27, 2009)

Actually in reading my message and you'll see on your maps.  From east to west, the streets run Granville - can't drive on there, then Howe Street, runs north to south, then Hornby Street, runs south to north.

I had previously said that Howe Street was one block west of Hornby - it is one block east. 

Sorry about that.

Bev


----------

